# Sony officially announces the Alpha a7c, the world’s smallest and lightest full-frame camera.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2020)

> Sony has announced an interesting full-frame camera. Sony claims it to be the world’s smallest and lightest full-frame camera. Along with the camera, Sony announced a new flash and a new lens.
> New HVL-F28RM Compact Flash is also Announced
> *SAN DIEGO, CA – September 14, 2020* – Today, Sony Electronics Inc. announced several additions to an already impressive imaging lineup — the Alpha 7C full-frame camera (model ILCE-7C), the FE 28-60mm F4-5.6 (model SEL2860) zoom lens and HVL-F28RM flash.
> The Alpha 7C is the world’s smallest and lightest[ii] full-frame body with uncompromising performance, featuring advanced AF (autofocus), high-resolution 4K video[iii] capabilities and more. When paired with the world’s smallest and lightest[iv] FE 28-60mm F4-5.6 standard zoom lens, this versatile combination delivers an experience unlike any other, maximizing portability and versatility without sacrificing any of the power of full-frame imaging. The...



Continue reading...


----------



## Famateur (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks like fun...

Still itchin' for my R5 to arrive, though.


----------



## Kam (Sep 15, 2020)

Deigned for content creators and vloggers.

4k 8 bit 4:2:0 
No 4k60p
Worse IBIS than even the A73
Single card slot

1800 USD body only.

Wow. A new era for sure.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 15, 2020)

To be honest it is appealing. I would love the R6 inside an RP body. For the capturing of family memories which is all I need it seems like it would work for family use. However I just got the R6.


----------



## tataylino (Sep 15, 2020)

It is appealing for vloggers like me but not the price(at least for me). If they priced it below $1000, they will sure sell more.


----------



## StevenA (Sep 15, 2020)

Watched a couple reviews on the features. 4k crop, viewfinder blows, one card slot, IS sucks...yaddayaddayadda. I really don't see the appeal and at this price point I don't see too many buying it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Eersel (Sep 15, 2020)

A7III > A7C
No professional is buying this for size savings.

At least the RP is still slotted at a price that no other manufacturer is addressing.

The A7C is an overpriced vanity camera. Not practical for any of their GM glass.
Hot trash!


----------



## addola (Sep 15, 2020)

This one has a significantly larger battery capacity (2280mAh) than the EOS RP (1040 mAh)


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Sep 15, 2020)

Kam said:


> Deigned for content creators and vloggers.
> 
> 4k 8 bit 4:2:0
> No 4k60p
> ...



You forgot the 2008 era LCD resolution and 2012 era EVF resolution too at that price and EVF is a pitiful 0.5x far worse than decent APS-C cameras.


----------



## i_SH (Sep 15, 2020)

Sony is *******!


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 15, 2020)

Fro is already giving it a hard time


----------



## Joules (Sep 15, 2020)

Are they crippling it to protect their *enter unrelated product line here*!?


----------



## Jim Corbett (Sep 15, 2020)

Me: What?
Sony: People are buying those Canons like crazy, we must do something, but we don't know what. So, let's behead the A73 and repackage it with lazy marketing - no one would notice.


----------



## stefang (Sep 15, 2020)

The title says "Sony officially announces the Alpha a7c, the world’s smallest and lightest full-frame camera.", but fact is that it's not the lightest full frame camera. Not even the lightest digital full frame camera.
Same holds for "The new FE 28-60mm F4-5.6 offers the world’s smallest and lightest[iv] form factor in a standard zoom lens".
I guess when you say it loud and often, people will believe it.


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 15, 2020)

At this price point, you might as well go for the Sony A7s3 where you at least GET a proper viewfinder and of course that FANTASTIC NIGHTVISION MODE that the Sony A7s3 well deserves accolades for!

The Sony A7c is just too "Crippled" at that HUGE price point compared to a Canon M50, M5 and even the Canon RP models of hybrid-style cameras. Those last three models ALL have superior ergonomics and weather sealing AND are actually cheaper!

For the Vloggers who don't want to spend a lot of money, I actually SUGGEST getting the Canon M50 along with a superior-quality high end 35mm prime lens (the Sigma ART series 35mm is my favourite!) That lens is definitely wide enough for you Vloggers and it is FAR SUPERIOR GLASS to the standard Canon kit lens in terms of sharpness, colour, contrast, etc!

Price Canon M50 $649 USD








Canon EOS M50 Mirrorless Digital Camera with 15-45mm Lens (Black)


Buy Canon EOS M50 Mirrorless Digital Camera with 15-45mm Lens (Black) featuring 24.1MP APS-C CMOS Sensor, DIGIC 8 Image Processor, 2.36m-Dot OLED Electronic Viewfinder, 3.0" 1.04m-Dot Vari-Angle Touchscreen, UHD 4K and HD 720p120 Video Recording, Built-In Wi-Fi with NFC, Bluetooth, Dual Pixel...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Price Sigma Art f/1.4 prime lens 35mm $699 USD








Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/1.4 to f/16, One FLD Element, Four SLD Elements, Two Aspherical Elements, Floating Elements System, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override, Rounded 9-Blade...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Rhode Wireless microphone kit: $199 USD (Use your iPhone or Android phone as your multi-take 24 hour capable sound files master recorder!)








Rode Wireless GO Compact Digital Wireless Microphone System (2.4 GHz, Black)


Buy Rode Wireless GO Compact Digital Wireless Microphone System (2.4 GHz, Black) featuring For Mobile Journalist, Videographer, Built-In Omni Mic & 3.5mm Mic Input, Miniature Clip-On Transmitter, Miniature Clip-On Receiver, Easy Setup with No Menus, Three Adjustable Gain Settings, 7 Hr...




www.bhphotovideo.com





With this combo and a Rhode microphone setup, you are GOOD to go for high quality 4K 24 fps Cinematic Vlogging and you can always upgrade later to a Canon RP or R5 camera and STILL use that fancy Art series lens and Rhode microphone on either of them! Spend the money on a BETTER LENS and upgrade later when the market will stabilize with more video-centric hybrid camera options in 2022!

V


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 15, 2020)

C stands for „crippled“

first I thought it will be a cinema camera ^^... before I saw this small thing.

crazy price. No entry level FF by Sony^^!

So still no sensor protection? Like Canons R+6&5 has?!


----------



## canonnews (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm totally amused by Sony's Marketing.

Smallest** and Lightest: ***

** with an interchangable zoom lens already attached. *** of all the ones that have IBIS.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 15, 2020)

Is this to take on some of the Leica market - bragging rights and easily pops in your bag.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 15, 2020)

canonnews said:


> I'm totally amused by Sony's Marketing.
> 
> Smallest** and Lightest: ***
> 
> ** with an interchangable zoom lens already attached. *** of all the ones that have IBIS.



Talk about desperate marketing!  

It makes a nice small second camera to carry in your bag if you already have something like a Sony A9 II. Other then that, you'd be better off with an A7 III.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Sep 15, 2020)

addola said:


> This one has a significantly larger battery capacity (2280mAh) than the EOS RP (1040 mAh)



Yes, and has a significantly higher price .


----------



## Surab (Sep 15, 2020)

The only 2 things it does better than the RP are battery life and AF, but I can live with a few extra batteries and the RP AF is good enough.

Pretty much anything else is bested by the RP and I get the RP and the 24-105 L as a kit for the same price.... 

What is this even Sony?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

StevenA said:


> Watched a couple reviews on the features. 4k crop, viewfinder blows, one card slot, IS sucks...yaddayaddayadda. I really don't see the appeal and at this price point I don't see too many buying it. Just my two cents.


But isn’t that negativity symptomatic of all camera reviews (and probably reviews of other stuff)? Negativity secures funding for the reviewer as it gets more clicks, the viewers get an ‘excuse’ to not buy something they either didn’t want or need or could afford.

Meanwhile you can’t buy the most vilified recent camera release it is so back ordered, people don’t seem to realize ten people cheer when they say they are going to cancel their order because it moves all of them up one on the waiting list!

Personally I wish Sony a lot of luck with this camera, I always liked the look of the RX1R as a stand out travel camera but they seem to have collectors price tag and I just don’t get on with Sony ergonomics. This is effectively a much cheaper version of the RX1R with an interchangeable lens, what’s not to love?


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Sep 15, 2020)

The name itself just shows that it’s not gonna be so great. But if Sony continues to pop these out as fast as the a7’s then I can see by 2022 for them to have a product that is worthy of that price and then this will be of the RP price, but until then if canon were to have something like this aka a FF M with RF amount, I can 99% see myself purchasing that. SONY could have won me over with this but failed miserably. But I also rented their first alpha and hated it and just kept using my old rebel without video until the R came around and made the jump because my rebel basically croaked. As for the lens if Sony could have come out with a compact and long zoom and not up to just 60, I would be impressed with it but anything below 200, no thx.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 15, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> Fro is already giving it a hard time


Thanks for sharing. He fully and completely shot down all the arguments I had in favor of this new camera. I still have much of my Sony gear (loving the R5), and there are certain pieces of my Sony kit I won't be letting go anytime soon. One of them is the Sigma 24-70, featured in this video, which is possibly the best 24-70 I've ever used. I haven't shot it against the EF 24-70L 2.8, which I still own, but when I trim down, the Sigma is likely to stay with the EF on the chopping block. I also have no intention of purchasing the RF version. No need to duplicate or replace true excellence. 

Sony still has an advantage in that their native lens selection at every price point is incomparable. Yes, Canon has put out some incredible high-end RF glass, but I can't buy great Sigma 14-24 f2.8, 24-70, f/2.8, and (soon) 70-200 f2.8 all for under $1500 each in RF mount. I didn't even mention primes like the 35mm 1.2 or the great Samyang 85mm 1.4 (okay, Canon RF has that one too).

These lenses will come in RF mount, but it will probably be 3-5 years before Canon catches up. In the meantime, Sony needs to stop squandering its advantage on half-hearted efforts like this A7c. Sony can't hold back with the A7 IV release, which needs to (significantly) outperform the R6. And since the A7R line has gotten ridiculous in terms of MP, Sony should finally release an A9R to fill the gap. This camera should have 32-36MP (I'd be okay if it went to 45MP; anymore than that would be counterproductive) with all the performance features of the A9 line. 

Competition is wonderful! Canon, with the R5 and R6, has laid a stake in the ground. It's now time for Sony to provide a serious response.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 15, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Competition is wonderful! Canon, with the R5 and R6, has laid a stake in the ground. It's now time for Sony to provide a serious response.



Note to S*ny: Sending out a bunch of obnoxious trolls to slime the competition does not constitute a serious response.


----------



## Dantana (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> But isn’t that negativity symptomatic of all camera reviews (and probably reviews of other stuff)? Negativity secures funding for the reviewer as it gets more clicks, the viewers get an ‘excuse’ to not buy something they either didn’t want or need or could afford.
> 
> Meanwhile you can’t buy the most vilified recent camera release it is so back ordered, people don’t seem to realize ten people cheer when they say they are going to cancel their order because it moves all of them up one on the waiting list!
> 
> Personally I wish Sony a lot of luck with this camera, I always liked the look of the RX1R as a stand out travel camera but they seem to have collectors price tag and I just don’t get on with Sony ergonomics. This is effectively a much cheaper version of the RX1R with an interchangeable lens, what’s not to love?


I agree. The price of the R1XR was what kept me from seriously looking at it for a compact 2nd camera (ended up with an LX100). This looks pretty cool for what it is. It would be very cool if down the line somewhere there was a similar RF body, though that would also depend on Canon releasing a few more small RF lenses.


----------



## Surab (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> But isn’t that negativity symptomatic of all camera reviews (and probably reviews of other stuff)? Negativity secures funding for the reviewer as it gets more clicks, the viewers get an ‘excuse’ to not buy something they either didn’t want or need or could afford.
> 
> Meanwhile you can’t buy the most vilified recent camera release it is so back ordered, people don’t seem to realize ten people cheer when they say they are going to cancel their order because it moves all of them up one on the waiting list!
> 
> Personally I wish Sony a lot of luck with this camera, I always liked the look of the RX1R as a stand out travel camera but they seem to have collectors price tag and I just don’t get on with Sony ergonomics. This is effectively a much cheaper version of the RX1R with an interchangeable lens, what’s not to love?



I don't know. This camera is completely overpriced for what it offers and should be rightfully squashed. If we just allow companies to do whatever they want without outcry then 1/3 of the current Canons would not have 24p in some of their modes..

The A7c lacks dials, buttons, and joystick compared to the A7III or even A6600, it does not get the UI nor full touch, it has a borderline use-less EVF, apparently really bad IBIS and still comes in at only $200 less than the A7III. The only things it has to offer which are great at the very least are the battery, excellent sensor, and the AF performance (hopefully, though there might be processing limits there too?).

Those 3 things are better or equal (AF has to be seen in real world) to the RP and they are important, but the RP has good enough IQ and spare batteries are not the end of the world, but it will be much more usable with large lenses or people with glasses and it costs half the price. Canon's bigger problem is the lack of small lenses, especially zooms.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 15, 2020)

It's appeal it's that it's small except it isn't. Put a decent lens on and whatever minuscule gain it realized by gutting itself is gone. I honestly don't know who would buy this when the real deal (A73) is only a couple of hundred more...


----------



## amorse (Sep 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> It's appeal it's that it's small except it isn't. Put a decent lens on and whatever minuscule gain it realized by gutting itself is gone. I honestly don't know who would buy this when the real deal (A73) is only a couple of hundred more...


I think it all comes down to use case, and this will fit the need for some people - if I was a Sony shooter, I'd happily buy this as a second body over an a7III. If I was a Sony shooter, I'd likely be using an a7RIV with plenty of non-size conscious lenses, and would be perfectly happy to carry one of these in my bag as a backup if the a7RIV dies or is broken. Considering that I shoot really slowly and almost only on a tripod, the key things I want from a backup body are for it to have the same mount as the main camera, take the same batteries as the main camera, be as small/light as possible, and obviously cheaper is better. I'd be fine without a viewfinder/EVF and with clunky controls if the other criteria are fit properly. Not having the EVF hump makes it more pocketable in my opinion, but I'm sure that's a dealbreaker for others.

I've considered the M6II for the equivalent reasons on Canon's ecosystem, but eventually chose not to because I know I'll transition to RF soon enough and it won't fit the use case with RF lenses. I'd look at the RP for the same use, but again it isn't a perfect fit because it uses a different battery than the R5. 

It's kind of a niche camera in my opinion, but I do think there's a use case out there for it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

Surab said:


> I don't know. This camera is completely overpriced for what it offers and should be rightfully squashed. If we just allow companies to do whatever they want without outcry then 1/3 of the current Canons would not have 24p in some of their modes..
> 
> The A7c lacks dials, buttons, and joystick compared to the A7III or even A6600, it does not get the UI nor full touch, it has a borderline use-less EVF, apparently really bad IBIS and still comes in at only $200 less than the A7III. The only things it has to offer which are great at the very least are the battery, excellent sensor, and the AF performance (hopefully, though there might be processing limits there too?).
> 
> Those 3 things are better or equal (AF has to be seen in real world) to the RP and they are important, but the RP has good enough IQ and spare batteries are not the end of the world, but it will be much more usable with large lenses or people with glasses and it costs half the price. Canon's bigger problem is the lack of small lenses, especially zooms.


You believe outcry equals action? I don't, I believe sales or lack of them results in a company taking action.

I also believe Sony are happy to push out a product and let their customers tell them what to improve, if they see a marketable result they will introduce a much improved MkII pretty soon, and then a MkIII if needed not long after that, but when the 'porridge is just right' they will leave well alone for quite a while. To me it is obvious Sony are testing the water with this α7c, old menu, one card slot, smooth 'grippy' material, etc etc. If there is enough interest expect a vastly improved MkII next year, if there isn't, and that will depend on sales and real data not forum outcry, then the idea/niche will be dropped.


----------



## melgross (Sep 15, 2020)

tataylino said:


> It is appealing for vloggers like me but not the price(at least for me). If they priced it below $1000, they will sure sell more.


And probably lose money on each sale.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 15, 2020)

Yep I agree with most of this, it’s not often Sony miss the boat or cripple a camera, but they have this time.

I was looking forward to the A7C, but the spec is dated before it even hits the selves.

Old menu system, no proper IBIS, poor ergonomics and not even a touch screen … Eh! And still big bucks!

Come on Canon! You can do better with your up and coming super FF compact surely!


----------



## Surab (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> You believe outcry equals action? I don't, I believe sales or lack of them results in a company taking action.
> 
> I also believe Sony are happy to push out a product and let their customers tell them what to improve, if they see a marketable result they will introduce a much improved MkII pretty soon, and then a MkIII if needed not long after that, but when the 'porridge is just right' they will leave well alone for quite a while. To me it is obvious Sony are testing the water with this α7c, old menu, one card slot, smooth 'grippy' material, etc etc. If there is enough interest expect a vastly improved MkII next year, if there isn't, and that will depend on sales and real data not forum outcry, then the idea/niche will be dropped.



Well for me it does, but I'm not sure it does for everyone.

Very fair points in your bigger paragraph, but Sony is already getting feedback for the MkII. To me the A7c is meant to do push A7III and the future A7IV sales as well as leave plenty of gaps open to allow for a striking MkII.


----------



## tmroper (Sep 15, 2020)

Finally, Sony have figured out how to make a flip-out screen. And for a small form-factor camera like this, it will make a huge difference. It becomes a very useful point of contact, when needed.


----------



## mangobutter (Sep 15, 2020)

The EOS RP is still lighter at 485 grams vs the A7C's 508 grams.

Also Sony doesn't really have a native small prime to go with it like Canon does w/ the RF 35.

Win: Canon

I like the concept though. I think Canon has a patent for a similar product. I'd love a recessed sensor with the RF 35 reworked to be a fixed lens. Hell yes.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 15, 2020)

This is an A6600 with FF sensor. Does the full frame sensor really costs $1000 extra?


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 15, 2020)

tmroper said:


> Finally, Sony have figured out how to make a flip-out screen. And for a small form-factor camera like this, it will make a huge difference. It becomes a very useful point of contact, when needed.



They still not figured out how to make decent ergonomics and fully functional touch screens.


----------



## tmroper (Sep 15, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> They still not figured out how to make decent ergonomics and fully functional touch screens.


That's a good point. With my Lumix, I can hold onto the flipped-out LCD while also using its on-screen menu with my thumb. If that's not possible with the Sony (due to a bad menu system), then the usefulness of a flip-out is seriosly diminished, the way I see it.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 16, 2020)

In Australia, the C is $600 DEARER than an A7iii.
I don't think it will be a big seller here.
The only difference in size is just the viewfinder hump. Not much of a size difference.


----------



## slclick (Sep 16, 2020)

Aesthetically, it's more Fuji than Sony to me and that's ok


----------



## wilsoncraft (Sep 16, 2020)

Yawn. A slightly smaller and lighter camera body than the A7III with a smaller viewfinder and no joystick. The lenses are still big so unless you use stubby primes you will never see any benefit.

This release seems kind of lame overall. 
Sony is *******!

jk


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 16, 2020)

My first thought was this is DOA but I guess we will have to wait and see what kind of reception this gets from consumers. Definitely overpriced at $1800 but that might be an idea of sony so they can discount it and sell it for $1500 creating an illusion it is a good deal. My biggest problems besides the price is the ergonomics. While this is a personal taste I hate Sony' ergonomics in general. I had to get the grip for both the A7r3 and A7r4 and I have average size hands. I cannot think of one reason why Sony cannot implement the new a7s3 style UI in this camera, adding to that is one of the worst EVF, Sony in general sucks with the LCD screens on all their cameras, same poor touch screen implementation. I would direct anyone towards an a73 over this one any day.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 16, 2020)

addola said:


> This one has a significantly larger battery capacity (2280mAh) than the EOS RP (1040 mAh)


I can buy alot of batteries with 600+ USD ..


----------



## canonnews (Sep 16, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> d not even a touch screen



really? *snorts*


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 16, 2020)

I think it's a very attractive camera, nice for holiday snaps. However, it's possibly too small for handling large lenses...which brings me to my point. For me the whole idea of a 35mm sensor is to utilise the extra stop of clean iso noise and an effective reduction of a stop of depth of field when using fast primes or nearly as fast zooms compared to using an equevelent foacal length on a 1.6/1.5x crop sensor. So the idea of the bundled f5.6 lens (however samll) kind of defeats to point of a 25mm sensor in my opinion. 35mm cameras don't need to be as small as a 4/3rds camera...they operate in different makeets with different strengths and weaknesses. We choose 35mm for the larger sensor...so the camera bodies and lenses are larger proportionally larger. Suck it up...the compromise here is that the we are trading larger bulk for better, brighter glass and potentially slimmer depth of field. 
If I put a 70-200 f2.8 or a 85mm f1.2 on this camera...it's going to feel weird and unbalanced. If I put a tiny 28-80 f5.6 on here...sure it's going to be small and compact...but I won't see any difference in the images than if I'd used a 4/3rds camera or a 1.6x crop.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 16, 2020)

Mr Majestyk said:


> You forgot the 2008 era LCD resolution and 2012 era EVF resolution too at that price and EVF is a pitiful 0.5x far worse than decent APS-C cameras.



True, although still better than having no EVF at all. Or even attachment EVF. But not for this price tho. This A7c would have been really attractive at $1000.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 16, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I think it's a very attractive camera, nice for holiday snaps. However, it's possibly too small for handling large lenses...which brings me to my point. For me the whole idea of a 35mm sensor is to utilise the extra stop of clean iso noise and an effective reduction of a stop of depth of field when using fast primes or nearly as fast zooms compared to using an equevelent foacal length on a 1.6/1.5x crop sensor. So the idea of the bundled f5.6 lens (however samll) kind of defeats to point of a 25mm sensor in my opinion. 35mm cameras don't need to be as small as a 4/3rds camera...they operate in different makeets with different strengths and weaknesses. We choose 35mm for the larger sensor...so the camera bodies and lenses are larger proportionally larger. Suck it up...the compromise here is that the we are trading larger bulk for better, brighter glass and potentially slimmer depth of field.
> If I put a 70-200 f2.8 or a 85mm f1.2 on this camera...it's going to feel weird and unbalanced. If I put a tiny 28-80 f5.6 on here...sure it's going to be small and compact...but I won't see any difference in the images than if I'd used a 4/3rds camera or a 1.6x crop.



I don't think it's made for large lenses. And if an A6400 can be used effectively with a 200-600 lens, this can be used too.
Even with slow lenses you have one stop ISO and DOF advantage over APS-C.


----------



## chik0240 (Sep 16, 2020)

tbh this actually makes sense and kind of push what the attractive points of MILC to quite a market IMO. not us geeks who will dwell forums for cameras, but an FF with the kind of low price point, great high ISO and compact form factor with an EVF and not screen only kind of nice to casual users who got some money, for someone desiring more will just step up to the A7R/A7S/A9 line anyway


----------



## jd7 (Sep 17, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Thanks for sharing. He fully and completely shot down all the arguments I had in favor of this new camera. I still have much of my Sony gear (loving the R5), and there are certain pieces of my Sony kit I won't be letting go anytime soon. One of them is the Sigma 24-70, featured in this video, which is possibly the best 24-70 I've ever used. I haven't shot it against the EF 24-70L 2.8, which I still own, but when I trim down, the Sigma is likely to stay with the EF on the chopping block. I also have no intention of purchasing the RF version. No need to duplicate or replace true excellence.
> 
> Sony still has an advantage in that their native lens selection at every price point is incomparable. Yes, Canon has put out some incredible high-end RF glass, but I can't buy great Sigma 14-24 f2.8, 24-70, f/2.8, and (soon) 70-200 f2.8 all for under $1500 each in RF mount. I didn't even mention primes like the 35mm 1.2 or the great Samyang 85mm 1.4 (okay, Canon RF has that one too).


+1. The Canon RF gear may be excellent, but I'm jealous of some of the lenses in the Sony system. If I go mirrorless, I really like the idea of lenses like the Sigma DN Art lenses (including the new 85mm f/1.4 DN Art - the size, weight and price make it a lot more intersteing to me than the RF 85 f/1.2 - and yes, I realise the Samyang may be similar) the Tamron 70-180 f/2.8 and even the Sony 55 f/1.8. At the moment, the Canon system either doesn't have an equivalent at least once you factor in size and weight, or what is available is much more expensive. Hopefully the situation will change sooner rather than later (but I'm not holding my breath at this point).


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 19, 2020)

This compact camera further fuels my hunger for pancake lenses. Canon, please serve them like Prince did for Charlay Murphay after that one basketball game. 

Didn't sony fans want an APS-C sensor in an A7 large view finder body? If so, I sincerely feel bad for them as this is opposite.


----------

